# Helmet time..pics



## djsaad1 (Nov 7, 2008)

The most comfortable helmet I have ever tried on and currently have is the Giro Omen, but that is pretty pricey and doesn't look that great. The other helmet I would recommend is the Giro g10 you should be able to find last years model for pretty cheap. 

I haven't tried either of the helmets you posted but they all look cool.


----------



## jmacphee9 (Nov 11, 2008)

those are uggo..


----------



## john doe (Nov 6, 2009)

You have to get your ass to a store and try on the helmets you're interested in. With the hard foam required to make a helmet certified it makes getting the right fit more important. I tried on alot of helmets and none were as comfortable as my triple8 skate helmet. This Triple Eight Brainsaver Helmet that helemt isn't certified though. The closest I found for myself was the Smith Hustle so that is what I bought.


----------



## AngryHugo (Oct 8, 2009)

I just got a Smith Maze, and it's incredibly light and comfortable. Definitely try on a helmet before buying it.


----------



## Tarzanman (Dec 20, 2008)

Unless you want to pay $70+ for a fashion statement helmet, just get a skateboard helmet for $30 and be done with it. Helmet prices are ridiculous.


----------



## maf05r6 (Mar 3, 2008)

I got one last year. Probably on brociety or one of those sites. It was around $50 and has speakers in the ear pieces. It has been nice so far. I think it is a Red HiFi or something like that.


----------



## FoShizzle (Nov 6, 2008)

john doe said:


> You have to get your ass to a store and try on the helmets you're interested in. With the hard foam required to make a helmet certified it makes getting the right fit more important. I tried on alot of helmets and none were as comfortable as my triple8 skate helmet. This Triple Eight Brainsaver Helmet that helemt isn't certified though. The closest I found for myself was the Smith Hustle so that is what I bought.


I agree, you should go to a store and try it on first, imo. and if you do, i suggest taking your goggles to make sure it fits nicely aswell; nobody like a gaping space between the top of your eyebrows and forhead... (well atleast i dont :cheeky4


----------



## H2O(s) (Dec 4, 2009)

Tarzanman said:


> Unless you want to pay $70+ for a fashion statement helmet, just get a skateboard helmet for $30 and be done with it. Helmet prices are ridiculous.


Exactly, all of the streamlined ski-style helmets are up there in price. I'll be good as long as it fits and doesn't interfere with my gogs.


----------



## FoShizzle (Nov 6, 2008)

i believe they are that price because i would assume some ski/board helmets have better protection (since your travelling a whole lot faster than skateboards) and it offers warmth for winter...


----------



## H2O(s) (Dec 4, 2009)

FoShizzle said:


> i believe they are that price because i would assume some ski/board helmets have better protection (since your travelling a whole lot faster than skateboards) and it offers warmth for winter...


Oh, no doubt. Skate helmets are really just to keep a rail or corner from poking your brain.


----------



## john doe (Nov 6, 2009)

Snow helmets are more exspensive because they have more features and because people will pay it. If you just want something basic then nothing is stopping you from finding one of these from triple8 Save on Triple 8 Old School Snowboard Helmet Army - Mens Snowboards Helmets Snowboarding Gear Equipment A certified skate helemt with some ear flaps. The problem with all the skate helmets I have seen is that the brim comes dow way too far to work with goggles. If you're fine with no goggles on then there you go.


----------



## sizzle (Aug 27, 2008)

Just picked up a poc. Not sure how much I will actually end up wearing it, but it was by far the most comfortable helmet I tried on, and the most expensive


----------



## Zee (Feb 21, 2008)

Leedom Prophet... super light, super warm, and well vented.


----------



## H2O(s) (Dec 4, 2009)

That POC is not a bad looking helmet. My local shop doesn't carry a huge selection of helmets, I'll probably end up with a Skycap or similar. No way am I going to pay over $55 though for a lid.


----------



## Guest (Dec 16, 2009)

I got the red Hi-Fi Women helmet for 30 off sierra snowboard. By the chart, I was supposed to get a small, but only Large and XS were available so I bought a Large. It works fine, I just wear a ski headband (the one where it puts your hair back) inside the helmet and it fits perfectly. Don't worry if its too large, you could always by a ski headband or beanie and put it inside.


----------



## H2O(s) (Dec 4, 2009)

Yeah plus I've heard a lot of people say the Hifi runs a size small. How does it feel with your goggles? I've heard they sit down pretty low above your eyes.


----------



## arsenic0 (Nov 11, 2008)

Yea i got a small Hi-Fi off one of the discount sites for like 40 bucks last season...but its Matte black like the last one, not glossy black.

It works fine with both my Oakley A-Frames and my new Von Zipper Feenoms(big goggles)...

And i always LOL when i hear people say "If you want to go cheap with a helmet"..

If you want to go cheap, just don't fucking wear one... don't half ass it. That doesn't mean you have to buy some super deluxe model, but don't go strapping bits and pieces from other helmets onto your head and expect them to function properly when the time comes.


----------



## H2O(s) (Dec 4, 2009)

arsenic0 said:


> And i always LOL when i hear people say "If you want to go cheap with a helmet"..
> 
> If you want to go cheap, just don't fucking wear one... don't half ass it. That doesn't mean you have to buy some super deluxe model, but don't go strapping bits and pieces from other helmets onto your head and expect them to function properly when the time comes.


Feels...can't say I've ever heard of anyone building a helmet from scrap, but I'll put the money where it counts. I've got a $400 MX helmet hangin in the closet. Makes no sense to spend an excessive amount of cash on a snow helmet though unless I'm bombing over rocks every day.

How do you like that Hifi by the way, does it feel like it sits on top of your head, or like it fits around it?


----------



## Leo (Nov 24, 2009)

This is what I use. Love it! So light and looks great. Adjustable vents are a big plus. Just a little expensive, but hey its for your head :thumbsup:
Smith Variant Helmet - Adult 2010









This one has a brim if you like that style.
Smith Variant Brim Helmet - Adult 2010


----------



## bamorgan7 (Jan 10, 2010)

i dont know what it is but i despise wearing one its just so uncomfortable. so i just stick with my toboggan and my luck.


----------



## Leo (Nov 24, 2009)

bamorgan7 said:


> i dont know what it is but i despise wearing one its just so uncomfortable. so i just stick with my toboggan and my luck.


You need to try on a lot of different helmets. I had a problem finding ones that fit. I finally got the Smith Variant this year. Very light. Doesn't bother me one bit. You really have to ride with one on. Just standing around the store with one on is going to make you consciously notice it. When you're riding, you forget it's there until it saves your head.


----------



## Tarzanman (Dec 20, 2008)

My skate helmet is on its last legs, (its so old that the foam is falling out) so I am in the market for a new helmet.

I just don't wanna spend $100+ on one. I do like the look of the smith variant that Leo put up, but its $160! That is more than either of my boards, or my two shells cost me


----------



## Johnny T (Jan 27, 2009)

Leo said:


> This is what I use. Love it! So light and looks great. Adjustable vents are a big plus. Just a little expensive, but hey its for your head :thumbsup:
> Smith Variant Helmet - Adult 2010
> 
> 
> ...





I have a Variant Brim and love it. It is pricey but the fit is really nice, vents well, and works like a champ with Smith goggles. Before the VB, I had a Smith Holt. Cheaper, vented decent, but was heavier and the fit wasn't as snug. Still a good lid though. I agree with everybody else - try them on and see what is comfortable.


----------



## Guest (Jan 10, 2010)

Giro Omen... best helmet that has ever graced my head.


----------



## bamorgan7 (Jan 10, 2010)

Leo said:


> You need to try on a lot of different helmets. I had a problem finding ones that fit. I finally got the Smith Variant this year. Very light. Doesn't bother me one bit. You really have to ride with one on. Just standing around the store with one on is going to make you consciously notice it. When you're riding, you forget it's there until it saves your head.


i have rode with a helmet before and more than one and i guess im not a helmet kinda guy.


----------



## john doe (Nov 6, 2009)

Tarzanman said:


> My skate helmet is on its last legs, (its so old that the foam is falling out) so I am in the market for a new helmet.
> 
> I just don't wanna spend $100+ on one. I do like the look of the smith variant that Leo put up, but its $160! That is more than either of my boards, or my two shells cost me


You don't need the super exspensive ones and be sure to search very hard to find deals. I've got a Smith Hustle. Retail is $120 but I got it for $60. 

I guess I'm weird that I like wearing my helmet instead of a hat. I know it will stay on my head, I know my goggles are staying with me, and I have on the fly adjustment of the vents. You need something on your head so might as well make it as functional as possible.


----------

